# What is the average age/cost of your rolling stock?



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you have the Athearn blue box type or the more modern and costly but highly detailed cars?

What is your plan for the future?

How will you phase them in?

Bill


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I started to accumulate most of my rolling stock when I first started my layout around 30 years ago and at the time, the Athearn blue box cars were probably one of the best on the market. I got a number of them undecorated and custom painted them for my freelance Logan Valley RR. Before any of them went on the track, Kadee couplers were installed and Kadee metal wheel, or even Kadee sprung trucks were added. After light weathering, they were ready for use. 

I had a pretty good fleet of cars going and along with the Blue Box kits, I did add a number of cars, wood kits from Silver Streak. 

As time passed, I selectively added cars, some from Tichy, Intermountain, ConCor and Kadee, with Kadee being the latest additions. 

Some of the newer cars do have more detail than the old Blue Box kits, but when they're put together into a train, it's hard to tell the difference unless you really get close. 

I have no problem with the old Athearn cars at all. All of my 30 year old cars are still in service and have had little or no problems over the years.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is no telling what age some of my HO cars might be. Every one
of them were used when i got them. That includes a VARNEY freight
train that I got used in 1964. Those cars look and run as well as
any that are likely much newer.

I have only one 'new' car, but it is not track worthy. It's from a kit
that I poorly assembled.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Like many in the hobby, I started out (1986) with a lot of Athearn Blue Box, and even some Model Power and Tyco. Over the years, I have traded them for more detailed, newer manufacturers products....I am lucky enough to have a local hobby shop/train store that loves getting in used inventory, and he gives me a good rate for trade-ins.

The oldest cars I have are a couple of Athearn Blue Box 40ft flat cars that I decorated a long time ago for the C.N., and I will likely keep those.

I like the detailed pieces.....I collect Intermountain, Proto2000/Walthers Proto, Atlas, True Line, Tangent, Exact Rail and even Accurail...they make very nice stuff for the price....

Every car gets Kadee #5's, and metal wheels, if they don't already come with them.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

That's really hard to say for me. My father bought me the first round of stuff, waaaaay back in 1973 when I was a lad of 12. Mantua, Tyco, Hornby stuff, mostly, but I couldn't put a value on that.

From 1980 to 2002, the collection resided with my cousin, who added many pieces. I couldn't begin to tell you what some of that was worth or cost. Some good stuff, some real crap.

My own acquisitions since 2002 have been in the moderate to upper end of the price range. I don't need a lot, so I save my money and get good stuff. On the other hand, I have some basic Atlas and Bachmann Silver Series stuff that was received as a gift that I still use.


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

Since I model an era that very few manufacturers support I have 4 basic groups of cars from a cost/age perspective.

Scratch : Scratchbuilt in the last 7 years, each car probably has $20-25 in parts (trucks, details, paint, decals, etc).

Top : Mostly resin and wood kits manufactured in the last 5 years, each going for $30-$45. 

Middle : Mostly Roundhouse/MDC models/kits made in roughly the last 5-20 years. Many kitbashed or modified, generally in the $10-15 range (plus add-on parts). Includes some 10-20 year old craftsman wood or resin kits bought a train shows used and already assembled.

Bottom : Heavy kitbashes of older, bargain basement cars. Shells probably 10-30 years old bought for less than $5 a car, then detailed and kitbashed Probably have $10-20 in parts added per car.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Like everything else in this hobby, each of us has his or her own way of doing things – which is what makes this hobby so interesting.

I pay little attention to the manufacturer. I am more interested in collecting rolling stock from my era (1920s) and from selected railroads of the Appalachian Mountains. (By the way, these restrictions help keep my buying under some control.) I buy all of my rolling stock on line -- my only option. I end up buying mostly used cars or new old stock – mostly kits, but also some ready to run and some kits that are already built. I end up with some cars that are in pretty bad shape or poorly designed. But I enjoy working on them to get the back into top running condition.

The largest group of my cars has turned out to be Athearn, followed by Accurail. But I also have some Walthers, Atlas, Roundhouse, Varney, Ertle, Mantua, Con-Cor and Rivarossi. Mostly, I have paid between $14 and $22 per car. The most I have spent on a single car was $30; the least was $9. I have gotten some 5-packs of cars where the cost per car got down to less than $7. All prices include the cost of shipping.

I also have a few craftsman kits from Ye Olde Huff N Puff, Tichy, and Funaro & Camerlengo. They cost a little more, but filled a niche for me in my collection.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Most of my cars come from the blue box and I have allot of Accurail cars. I upgrade all of them to metal wheels and KD's. They look great in a train and nobody knows how well detailed they are or not detailed they are.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

I started back into the hobby in 2009, mostly from scratch. There are a handful of exceptions but most all my rolling stock were purchased at train shows, antique/flea markets and ebay. So it's mostly late 70's thru early 90's manufacture I would say. Athearn BB, Bachmann, Tyco, AHM, Life-Like, and on down the list. I like to bring them up to good running standards with metal wheels and Kadees, as well as making sure they have the proper weights.
I stay away from the present-day new offerings. Excellent stuff, yes, but way too mush $$ for my RR. I prefer working on improving the look and detail of older stuff.
The plan for the future is to refine my collection rather than continually add to it. Starting out, I bought a little of everything (as reflected in my signature), but now I'm way more picky.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

95% of my rolling stock is the older Athearn blue box. They're fun and easy to assemble. For years when I didn't have room for a layout I bought the blue box kits and enjoyed putting them together and doing various degrees of weathering on them. I have plans to upgrade them with metal wheelsets and Kadee couplers.
FWI just under half of my engines are Athearn with the rest being Atlas with sound. The day my divorce became final I went out and bought the pride and joy of my fleet, Broadway Limited S.P. Daylight GS-4 complete with sound, to celebrate.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm doing the 1950s and have found most of the cars I need are old Athearn BB about 90%, Intermounatin metal wheels and KDs on all. Most cost $10.00 to $15.00 plus wheel sets and KDs. 
Got a few Bachmann Silver Series recently, nice cars roll easy and look pretty good.
But way over $15.00.

As Chet said once they are rolling along it's hard to see all the fine detail anyway.

One thing I've got to do is repair many of the couplers on the BBs, they are sagging because the center spine thing is wrapping.
Just picked up the drill, tap and a centering jig to screw the couplers to the body.


Magic


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*70's used Athern rolling stock,for the most part.*

Most of my rolling stock, if not all, I purchased used. I believe I started collecting in the early70's.
That's when there was an overabundance of local independent hobby shops in my area.
I recall a grey "Monon" condola type car in a flimsy thin red cardboard box with a clear
cellophane window. This car is still patiently waiting to be upgraded with metal wheels and kaydee couplers, and a light weathering job to boot!
I have a lot of 2nd hand rolling stock to practice weathering techniques on.:smilie_daumenpos:along with metal wheels and kaydee's upgrades. tr1


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Here are a few pictures of my old Athearn Blue Box kits that started off as undecorated kits. I am perfectly happy with them. I think I got them for around $4.25 apiece. Put on the Kadee couplers, metal wheels and add a little weathering. Put them into a train and it's hard to know which car is an expensive car or one of the blue box cars.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You are right....it's hard to tell from a more detailed car, at least to the casual observer....of course, I would know....fat stirrup steps, thick solid roof walk, molded on details as opposed to separate add-ons....but yes, you did a nice job on those Blue boxes!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Years ago I would have noticed too. Now that the old peepers aren't working as good as they used to, makes no difference to me. I would need a set of magnifiers to tell the difference. 

I'm a lone operator and the only one I have to please is myself.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Mister Bill said:


> Do you have the Athearn blue box type or the more modern and costly but highly detailed cars?


Both.


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Freight Cars*

There are about eight hundred freight cars in my colection. Many are Athearn Blue Box and MDC Roundhouse kit cars. Most cost less than five dollars.Some are from hte 1970's I added Kadee couplers and trucks which doubled the cost of the car.
There are very few on the "High Priced" RTR cars in my collection and even those got Kadee couplers and trucks.
Accurail kits are my choice for freight cars these days


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have in the range of 400+ pieces of rolling stock. Most are Athearn BB cars.
Most were bought 20 years ago when they were around $3.00. Of coarse who
wouldn't want the higher end cars. But I am not paying 25 to 35 bucks for a
car. I do have many higher end cars but they were bought used. I go to as many
local train shows as I can. That's where the deals are. I have learned patience
and I don't get caught up in the "have to have it now". I get new Atlas cars for
$10.00 not $20.00. I buy used Walthers goldline auto carriers for $15.00 not
$45.00. I get used Kadee cars for $10.00 not $25.00 to $35.00. Athearn Genesis
cars I pay $10.00 for some new some used. Thank goodness some people pay the
high prices so I can buy them used. I only buy gently used cars. They are out there
you just have to have patience. You have to know prices and jump on deals. Many
of my cars were priced higher at the shows but I will buy 5 or more from a vendor
to get these prices. I would not try to get a guy down on just one piece. I still buy
BB cars $7.00 if they have metal wheels and knuckle couplers. Yes I am cheap but
it works for me. I can't buy on ebay, prices are too high. They want as much for used
as new. Maybe its my eyes but the higher end cars don't look that much better from
4 or 5 feet away than the BBs.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I did buy about 40 cars off ebay. From "Favorite Spot". They were Bachmann
Silver Series. I got them new from $4.00 to $9.00. Not the most detailed but
I would say they are some of the best rolling cars I have. They will really roll.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

You can pay as much as you want, from brass, resin to plastic but I prefer and buy BB Cars and Accurail. Love the Accurail cars, not as detailed as some but with some weathering and upgrading to metal wheels and KD's they look great. 

I picked up some at a train show last month for just $5.00 new.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Agreed, the only person you have to please is yourself....which makes this hobby the best: you can spend as little or as much as you want, and still get satisfaction from it!

:thumbsup:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old Hobo is absolutely right. Whether you get the most satisfaction from never paying more than x dollars per car, or you must have the most exquisitely detailed pieces available, no matter the cost, or somewhere in between, there is something out there for you.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Come on guys, we all get a kick from buying a top of the range piece of rolling stock and admiring the fine detail. I get just as much out detailing and modifying old Athearn stock though.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

I have a combination of priced rolling stock. I have a fair amount of Kadee cars which, to me, are a bid expensive, but they are very durable, have fantastic details, assembled without glue and are made here is the US. I also a good amount of Atlas Trainman, Athearn RTR and Walthers' Mainline (old Proto 1000) because they are durable and not super fragile (I have eye sight and have damaged rolling stock from time to time). 

I am just happy there are so many brands to choose from with a wide price range to suit almost every budget.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Come on guys, we all get a kick from buying a top of the range piece of rolling stock and admiring the fine detail. I get just as much out detailing and modifying old Athearn stock though.


Definitely! I agree, the RTR super-detailed stuff is fantastic. And in reality, sometimes the old ones that have been upgraded and detailed end up costing more than a new one off the shelf. Funny thing is, my favorite pieces are the old ones that I put the most labor into.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 17, 2014)

The majority of my 300+ pieces of rolling stock are Intermountain, Athearn Genesis, Athearn RTR and Atlas with the odd sprinkling of Proto, Kadee and True Line.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't care who makes the car,I just get whatever catches my eye and fits my time period(1925-1955 prr)I usually spend $10-$15 per car.I have a bunch of used stuff as well as new.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

I have a fair amount of Atlas Trainman, Athearn RTR and some Walthers Mainline, all three brands tend to be sturdy and well made (especially important for my fat fingers). I also have some Kadee box cars and a couple PS-2 covered hoppers and coal hoppers which I love looking at and love the fact that they are made here in the US.


----------

